

The Giant iPod Touch Theory: I Don't Know if I Buy It, But I Like It - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/20/the-giant-ipod-touch-theory/

======
TomOfTTB
I think what's appealing in this is that we all know that the tablet form
factor is a valid one. There are hundreds of thousands of purposes for a
lightweight, page sized tablet device that people could do basic computing
from.

But at this point no one has managed to "do it right".

Apple is a company that tends to do things right when they actually move into
a new market place so the "giant ipod touch" seems like the light at the end
of the tunnel. That's why I think people who hear the rumor (myself included)
tend to like the idea.

